# Growing C. longicauda emmerse



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi all, anyone has grow C. longicauda emmerse?

can share your experience? Thanks


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

C. longicauda is a black-water plant, it is needing a soft and acid water around its roots and an acid reaction soil. I have been success growing on ADA soil mixed with granulated peat, another success mix of soil for me is kanuma and fagus leaf mould.


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello TS,

If you provide blackwater conditions, emersed and submersed culture are both fairly easy with this species (some strains seem to be more demanding than others though):
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/crypt-nuts/13862-peat-swamp-habitat-for-crypts-in.html
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...3-submersed-culture-of-blackwater-crypts.html


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

One of mine growing on a mix of peat moss, akadama and beech leaf mould.


----------



## kevin120477 (Nov 20, 2007)

I have three different regionally species of C. longicauda. They are from Sibu, Lachau and Lidong. I use ADA aqua soil mix with peat moss half and half. They grow very well in such substrate.

About the water, it muse be soft and acid (pH=4.8~5.5). I soak peat moss in water to keep the water acid.

That's my experience, share with you.


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

That crypt looks so cool! Can a peat and clay mix with magnolia leaf be enough for this species?


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Try without the clay.

Adding peat (moss) may help if you mix isn't acid.

Usually, good leaf-mold works best. More or less decomposing leaves have also done for me.

Note that some longicauda strains are more demanding than others. The strain from Bangka (Waser 01-8 ) seems to be the easiest one so far for me...


----------



## kevin120477 (Nov 20, 2007)

I got three different C. longicauda from three habitats. In my environment, the leaves show different characteristic.

from Lachau









from Lidong









from Sibu


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi Kelvin, What soil mix you use for the 3 varities.?


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks for posting those nice longicauda, Kevin! I'm also very fond of this crypt: There are very different strains and we're still scratching the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## kevin120477 (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi TS

About the soil mix I use for the 3 varieties, I just use the same material:
kiryu zuna soil, ADA Amazon, ADA Malayan and Peat Moss. They do very good for growing crypts.


----------



## kevin120477 (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi Kai

You are welcome. 
I just try to make those who are interesting in crypt know what happen about the growers in Taiwan. Wish you could give us some suggestions.


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello Kevin,



> Wish you could give us some suggestions.


Are you thinking of anything specific?

Your plants seem to do fine - I don't see anything calling for a change for the time being...

One recommendation though: If you get some runners, try submersed culture, too: The leaves are often different and very beautiful!


----------



## kevin120477 (Nov 20, 2007)

Hello Kai:

Yes, if there is some runners, I will try as you said, try submersed culture. I got a very big tank to do like this.

Cheers


----------



## kevin120477 (Nov 20, 2007)

There are two of my C. longicauda flowered in these days.

C. longicauda "Lidong"









C. longicauda "Sibu"


----------



## Yoong (Nov 26, 2007)

Kevin,
YOu plants grow well. What type of light are you using?


----------



## kevin120477 (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi Yoong,

About the lighting, I use T5 fluorescent tube. And the tube is "JBL Solar Tropic", the color temperature is 4000k. This tube grows the plants very well.


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi All, Got some C. longicauda and this is the big one and leave is dark blackish brown.








Have not think of how to pot it yet, might cut off all the leave and plant it in a peat moss.

Anyone have better advise thanks


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Congrats, Kevin - nice plants & inflorescences!

Hello TS,

I'd cut the oldest leaves but leave 2-3 with the plant. No need to cut those before they start to wither/melt. More often than not, leaves in good condition adapt to new growing conditions and offer additional energy for the plant giving it a head start.


----------



## kevin120477 (Nov 20, 2007)

Hello Kai,

I agree with you, usually, I won't cut off any leaves before they wither. If any old leaf melt, I just rinse it and clean the melt part.


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks kai and Kevin, yes i do cut off most leave and left 1-2leave when potting. Infact the leave is not really reddish, when i was it, i can wash off a layer of dirt.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Why are the leaves black?

Is that just their response to strong open sunlight?


----------

